# What is your Homework/Study routine?



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

* COLLEGE STUDENTS:*

Do you spend a lot of time studying "everyday" or no? Or are you the type to cram a couple days before exams? Anyone who prefers studying early,early in the morning (4am-6am)? Just curious to know how everyone survives in college lol.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm the type who has to study everyday. But the thing is that I have 8am-3pm classes EVERYDAY, and have only been getting like 3-5 hours of sleep everyday. I have a heavy load this semester too (17 credit hours; 10 textbooks). So,due to the lack of sleep, its hard to focus in class + hard to focus after I get done for the day. I mostly stay up late cos of my studies or sometimes just for the heck of it.I'm now considering to stop staying up late no matter how my nightly schedule looks like, get in the bed by 10:30-11:00 PM, then waking up at 4AM to complete or get started on whatever I have to do. This will allow me get some sleep and get some work time accomplished before my morning class starts at least. I can't afford to always be so sleep-deprived like this.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have work in the morning and class at night so all of my studying/procrastination is done in the afternoon and on weekends by default. I get about 5 to 6 hours of sleep on week days.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh ok cool.Yeah it seems like afternoon seems to best when having a schedule like that. I give props to people who ways to work with a full coirse load + go to school at the same time. And classes a night? Dang lol. Those seem to have advantages and disadvantages though. I dont work but have tried applying. My scHEdule is hell this semester though. Regardless of my schedule, I just wanna be able to get 5-8 hours asleep so that I wont be so severely uncoordinated througout the day. 

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk 2 App


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

hell naww.... i havent studied in yrs but still get good grades... studying just pisses me off and makes me not wanna do it... i just do the homework and make sure i did it right and got the answers correct and then its carefree living










and if i dont have homework then i just review what we did in class that day real quick and then its carefree living


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

LMAO at the gifs xD.Yeah, it can sometimes be a burden with studying -_- After 14+ years of school, who wouldn't be burned out too lol. You're so lucky to be carefree and get by with good grades. It seems like many other of the students here are too, at least until finals start haha. My memory tends to suck when it comes to schoolwork in class, and I've always been the type to study my *** off lol. I think once I get my time managing straightened out too then I'll be somewhat carefree myself lol.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am a Biology major with a focus in pre-health studies (plus I am part of the Honours College) so I study everyday since many pf my classes/labs are just rote memorization. 

I tape record lectures, take pics with my cam of slides in class, take notes; then use all of them to study. I wake up very early daily to study for 2-3 hour increments on different subjects.

Seems to work since I am on the dean's list for the 4th time and am getting all A's  I may not have a "life," but my academic life is goood! lol


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm the procrasinating, cram at the last minute type... Somehow never got the hang of studying :/ I think I just work best under pressure


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Definite procrastinator here. I don't do it willingly. I go into every semester with the intention of working hard every day and studying constantly, but I always lose motivation. I can't keep it up when I'm miserable about every little thing.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

When I was in uni, during the semester there was only time for doing assignments. If you had any time to study on top of that, you're either a freak or you schmoozed the solutions off everyone else towards the due date.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> I am a Biology major with a focus in pre-health studies (plus I am part of the Honours College) so I study everyday since many pf my classes/labs are just rote memorization.
> 
> I tape record lectures, take pics with my cam of slides in class, take notes; then use all of them to study. I wake up very early daily to study for 2-3 hour increments on different subjects.
> 
> Seems to work since I am on the dean's list for the 4th time and am getting all A's  I may not have a "life," but my academic life is goood! lol


Oh, yeah you definitely have no choice due to being in Honor's college and all. I was recommended for that, but turned down on it. I might start recording lectures too for during those days when I lack soo much sleep. Congrats for making the Deans list btw. I'm a sophomore, and i made it for the first time last semester. I'm considering the waking up early thing too..so that way I won't be killing myself with studying during the evening time. I've never had a life outside of academics too haha.



FerociousFleur said:


> I'm the procrasinating, cram at the last minute type... Somehow never got the hang of studying :/ I think I just work best under pressure


Cool, sometimes you have to do whatever is best for you xD. Working under pressure can definitely give you that push too when it comes to getting things done sometimes.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Definite procrastinator here. I don't do it willingly. I go into every semester with the intention of working hard every day and studying constantly, but I always lose motivation. I can't keep it up when I'm miserable about every little thing.


Yeah, motivation is definitely key. I also hate it when I tell myself that I'm going to do this tonight for a certain class , but most of the times never happens. Same goes for many other types of things in life too.



SuperSky said:


> When I was in uni, during the semester there was only time for doing assignments. If you had any time to study on top of that, you're either a freak or you schmoozed the solutions off everyone else towards the due date.


Only time for assignments? Wow :0. There's only one class that gives me essays everynight along with reading books every night so far.Then another class that gives me online homework. Everything else is pretty much reading and studying my notes :/


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I like alternating from studying in the mornings to late at night.
Sometimes I like to study in the kitchen, or in my room at my desk/bed, but my favourite is the dining room where I can lay out all my books - I hate the library because that's where people pretend to work and look all professional with their mugs of coffee and such...

Saying that, I rarely study, only for exams that's when I got crazy mode - it mostly involves sitting at a desk doing nothing but panicking, but my family think I'm a workaholic. When it comes to coursework I do nothing but work on it, I don't even like going anywhere until it's done otherwise I feel irresponsible.

To be completely honest, I detest study, I think it's a big scam. I can't wait to leave uni in 3 years, only to enter the world of work, or rather, unemployment :afr


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Ohh, that's an interesting routine. I've been alternating too. I also hate studying at my desk because for some reason I am always tempted to go on my laptop when there -_-. My family depicts me as being that person who's a determined workaholic especially in school. And isn't uni 3 years long in UK compared to the US where its 4 years long?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The times I usually feel most motivated to work or study are in the early morning/afternoon (10-12 am) and the very early morning (12-3 am). Usually I have to work/study through the afternoon into the night. I read my textbooks and go over past material every day, and usually start papers the week before they are due (unless they are really long). 

I have a problem with sleep. I'm naturally a night owl, so I have to force myself to go to bed in order to get at least 5 or 6 hours' sleep for my morning classes. I failed horribly last night, and only got 3 1/2 hours of sleep. :lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> The times I usually feel most motivated to work or study are in the early morning/afternoon (10-12 am) and the very early morning (12-3 am). Usually I have to work/study through the afternoon into the night. I read my textbooks and go over past material every day, and usually start papers the week before they are due (unless they are really long).
> 
> I have a problem with sleep. I'm naturally a night owl, so I have to force myself to go to bed in order to get at least 5 or 6 hours' sleep for my morning classes. I failed horribly last night, and only got 3 1/2 hours of sleep. :lol


Ahh, I hate the lack of sleep thing because it screws me over when trying to focus in class. Going over the material everyday seems beneficial too because that crap piles up on you if you get behind. I had lots of things to worry about last week, and was like 2 chapters behind for Economics. I'm slowly catching up though -_-. 



StarryMessenger said:


> I'm not a very hardworking person so I try to make up for that by studying "smartly". That means I only attempt tutorials after I have copied the answers discussed in class. And I only focus on things that will be tested in exams.
> 
> I think so far I have done alright. Not too good, but for the amount of effort I have put in, it's acceptable.


Yeah, at least you're trying. The amount of time I have to put into my studies has been crazy. If they tell you what is going to be on the exams, then you might as well take advantage of that and study the minimum lol.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I read over the chapters after class and then go back and review my notes when tests start to come up.


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'll wake up in the morning, and rewrite notes and review class notes. Go to class, and most of the time I'm too exhausted by the end of the day to do anything. I don't like to burn myself out, otherwise I'm useless! The weekends are a good time for me to catch up on everything, I study everyday, just reviewing makes it so much easier to remember everything for the test.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

During mid-term and examination period I was able to push myself to wake up during sunrise and go to the library where I spend most of my day studying. However duuring regular days I studied maybe between 2-3 hours not following any particular schedule; just chunks of study periods during the day.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I prefer reviewing and studying right after I get home (usually afternoon, sometimes midday) and around dinner time. That way I'm still in school-mode and don't mind continuing. Whereas if I have free-time on the computer for a couple of hours, soon it will be dinner time and I'll cook that, then have more free-time at the computer while I eat, then I procrastinate and eventually it's too late and I just want to sleep. :roll But studying in the afternoon means it's just like an extended school day and then I can relax for the whole night.

Apparently the best time to study (for an exam in particular) is 30 minutes before bed because your brain will retain that information well and make sense of it while you sleep. That's provided you're actually getting enough sleep. If you're trying to function on 3 hours sleep I wouldn't even bother studying at all because it probably won't sink in.

If morning study is preferable for you, why don't you go to bed earlier?  What do you currently do from 3pm to late night? Try going to sleep around 9pm if you're waking up at 4am. Or switch it up a bit; sleep in a while longer and take 30 mins off your morning study to do before bed.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am a horrible example. I usually study at the last minute. It doesn't really matter, I get good grades anyways.


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

I study a little bit everyday. It helps with retention and when exam time comes around, I don't feel stressed or pressured to cram. Also, it helps to look over the material early just in case you don't understand something since you can then ask the professor for help.


----------

